# Urgent advice needed please



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

My daughter on her way home from work in London, noticed a young pigeon hanging around by the tube, she then saw a woman kick
it out of the way followed by a man also kicking it out of the way.
She shouted at them to stop and picked the pigeon up in her cardigan, went back to work to get a box, and has brought it home
on the train, she has just got in and I have everything ready for it.

However it is very quiet, its eye is damaged/lost? and has been running down into its mouth, like a yellow pus and this has sealed half its mouth open,
as it has dried.

Other than that it looks shocked and is very quiet, I think its a youngster, lovely colouring black/grey and white.

I don't know what to do, I don't want to cause more damage. No reply from my usual wildlife hospital, they could be out collecting, the next wildlife hospital is over an hour and half away.

My husband said if we can get it through the night, he will take it to wildlife hospital tomorrow morning as I have to be at work Wed and Thurs..

Is there anything I can do tonight for it, it is unable to eat or drink as one side of kits mouth is sealed hard with blood/pus. Should I try to clean it out, I think if I could then it will be able to drink/eat.
Within the last half hour it has started to move around the cage its in, walking seems to be no problem. It is definitely a youngster.
Advice please how do I clean its mouth out, I don't want to mess with the eye area really in case I do more damage.

Oh dear I seem to have waffled on a bit!
Many thanks
Dee


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Dee,

Thank good there are still some humane humans around!

Put it on a heat pad first, then when it is warmed through try to wash its beak clear with sterile saline (boil water for three minutes, add a good dollop of salt and allow it to cool).

Could the pus in the mouth be canker?

If you are able to clean it up a bit and once it is warm, mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon honey, or glucode or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt, dip its beak in the warm solution to encourage it to drink.

Cynthia


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

How can I tell if its canker?
Thank Cynthia for getting back to me so quickly x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If it is canker it will be inside the mouth, towards the back of the oral cavity.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rosiewestie,



Very likely is what we call 'Canker'.


You can take some warm damp or slightly wet Kleenex, and gently soak the Beak edges ( make sure you are not getting liquid water into the Mouth, so, 'damp' to slightly wet is about right) to gradually hydrate and loosen the glue-like exudae, in order then to safely open the Beak, and or to permit the Pigeon to open it as they please.

We do not know if this Pigeon is presently able to swallow, so, see about getting the Beak free enough of the adhering material to allow it to open without strain, and, then, under a strong light, as you sit, possibly with someone helping you with them to hold the Bird vertically, gently open the Beak and have a look into his Mouth and Throat.


If you think there is enough room remaining for them to swallow Liquids, provide a small Bowl or Cup of tepid Water, into which you have dissolved a pinch of Salt, a pinch of Sugar, and a small pinch of Baking Soda.

Water should be about body temperature or a little less.


If need be, gently guide their Beak into the Water, to show them and invite them to drink.


Likely they are dehydrated, and this will be important to them then.


The usual Medicines for this complaint are Metronidazole, Ronidazole, Carnidazole...sometimes with an Antibiotic also.


In England, it may be necessary to get the Medicine from a Rehabber or Vet or MD, unless you have Stores where it may be had over the Counter.


'Fish Zole' may be available from Tropcal Fish or some Pet Stores, and it is fine for this.


Please post some images of the Pigeon, and, also, of any poops so far made.

Keeping them on white paper towels allows an easy and sanitary way to monitor the poops/urates, which is very important to do in these instances.


If you do not believe there is room in the Bird's Throat for them to drink, allow them to try anyway, but do not put any liquids into their mouth.


If they can not drink for want of liquids passing their Throat, it gets a little more complicated then, as for what to do, but, there are things one can do...which we can go over then.


So let us know?



Good luck!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Sadly Paul has just died - I wrapped him gently in a warm cloth and gently started to clean his mouth and eye area, very slowly his head dropped to one side and he died.

more in a minute ;(


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry that Paul died. 

Was researching my notes and web-links (many outdated). Most of my info was too technical and abstract to be of quick use in an emergency. Glad Phil / pdpbison and feefo jumped in. 

Larry


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

No Larry it was so kind of you to give me advice, I was already working on the advice that feefo (Cynthia) had given me and then was going to read yours more fully.

It was a very quiet calm death, as I was very gentle with him, I think he was so shocked from being booted about tonight, my daughter said when she picked him up in London he was falling all over like he was drunk but this was after the lady (if you can call her that) had kicked him out of the way.

I am posting some photo's of his injuries? so that you may all be able to see him and I would welcome your comments please. How can I get the photo's on here please????
Once again thank you for your help
Dee
RIP Paul the pigeon x


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry I also meant to thank Phil for all his advice, was going to read it fully once I had done the first few things Cynthia had told me.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dee,



Very sorry to hear.


Thank you for your kind gesture and efforts to help him!


By the time a Beak is cemented with slime from infection, the Bird will usually be in a condition where very little is left to work with for remediating their troubles.


The 'falling over' may well have been a mixture of global weakeness from the illness, and, from privation.


Canker can have quite a few differing expressions...and, often is occuring in multiple areas within their Body, whatever the observable location may be, for us to see a sign of it's presence.


Conditions such as you describe, would be considered as representing a status which requires either great good luck, or, quite experienced, sophisticated methods, or both, to remediate.

If say, you had found him two or three days ago, your and his chances of a successful outcome, could have been much better.
..if still far from assured.


There can be a point of no return, in other words, which will frustrate even the most experienced and informed efforts to help.


I believe this little Pigeon had passed that point already, even before you had brought him home.




Phil
Lv


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Trying to upload photos ;(


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone help me please;
trying to upload even one photo at a time and I get this message;

Failed to write file. Check disc quotas and permissions for the path: /mnt/nfs/static.keebali.com/pigeons.biz/forums/useralbums/thumbs/13/a31171aca77076a1829de855ddafa214_13949.jpg


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The photo application on this forum doesn't work. 

If you e-mail me the photo I can upload it onto my webshots and link it to the forum so it appears as a picture.


Paul's experience and death have really distressed me, I wish he had been given just a bit more time to experience love and gentleness.


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you will email them to you.

I have found it quite upsetting, as when he was in the cage covered up quietly and I was sat here typing he walked over to a little gap in the cover to look at me, at least I was holding him gently and quietly so he died with love around him and not alone and cold and frightened in a busy street ;(


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will put one of the photos in the next post, but this is a warning to members, you might not want to see it, that poor baby was in a very bad state. How could anyone see him like that and not help him?

It doesn't look like canker to me...maybe Pidgie should have a look. It wouldn't surprise me to find someone had filled its mouth with glue or something. Believe it or not, I have seen worse things done to pigeons by people that should be in Broadmoor but are left to live among us.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the poor baby.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Poor little baby pigeon. The only consolation is that he died in caring hands. There are some vile monsters out there (people) but at least kindness came in the last moments of his life.How very,very sad. This is really heartbreaking.Rest in peace little pigeon and know that someone cared enough to try to help.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That picture has to be one of the worst I've ever seen posted here. What a shame!

Rosiewesti...*Thank You soooo much for your kindness and compassion!*

Sending Love, Hugs and Comforting Thoughts at this sad time...

Shi


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Dear God....thats so sad. Rosiewesti...thank you for helping this little guy pass in warm loving arms. Fly free without pain little bird.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

rosiewesti said:


> I have found it quite upsetting, as when he was in the cage covered up quietly and I was sat here typing he walked over to a little gap in the cover to look at me, at least I was holding him gently and quietly so he died with love around him and not alone and cold and frightened in a busy street ;(


Rosie, that he walked over to gaze at you sounds like acknowledgment that he was now in a safe place and in loving hands. That you and your daughter cared enough about him to bring him into your home to try to heal him are the images and experience that he left the Earth with, and there is no measuring the value of that!

I have had a few birds who looked similar to the photos posted, and it was my thought that they were afflicted with canker or pox or both. None of them made it.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

You did all you could for the little fellow and you should take heart from that.
Never really seen a pigeon looking so bad but at least hes suffering no more.

You cant put into words how heartless some people can be.

I hope you get over the upset soon, you are one of lifes angels.


----------

